# How‘s life in the Canadian Army?



## AZA-02 (11 Nov 2003)

Hard    
Easy    
Sucks   
Your opinion?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Nov 2003)

It is what you make of it!


----------



## Danny (11 Nov 2003)

Umm. if your a mcpl shouldnt you already know??


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Nov 2003)

He‘s a M/CPL? Ah no wonder he is a cadet.....


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (11 Nov 2003)

It always rains.  For some reason the rain never stops.  Why must it always rain?  Please someone make the rain stop.  Whoever said that if it ain‘t rainin it ain‘t trainin needs a hoof in the nuts!  :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Ruthless4Life (11 Nov 2003)

Cool, his rank now saids "MC."

Must be some sort of rapper.


----------



## AZA-02 (12 Nov 2003)

i m not a mclp in the army but in the cadets.i just wanted your opinion. 
 :mg:


----------



## Danny (12 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Al-X:
> [qb] i m not a mclp in the army but in the cadets.i just wanted your opinion.
> :mg:        [/qb]


Oops sorry about that, my mistake


----------



## meni0n (12 Nov 2003)

As someone‘s sig read: 

"Dear mom it‘s lousy here sell the pig buy me out.
Sorry son pig died soldier on."


----------



## marshall sl (17 Nov 2003)

What the ****  is a Lance/MCPL?????


----------



## kurokaze (18 Nov 2003)

> It is what you make of it!


Ditto!


----------

